# JSF:org.apache.jasper.JasperException Problem



## F.S.WhiTeY (8. Dez 2010)

Hey Leutz,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem aufrufen einer JSF. Ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

HTTP Status 500

type: Exception Report

exception: org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /jsp/login.jsp(15,32) PWC6228: #{...} not allowed in a template text body.


Bei bedarf poste ich auch gerne den ganzen Stacktrace.


die besagte login.jsp:


```
!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
      xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
      xmlns:c="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>login</title>
</head>
<body>
<f:view>
<h:form>
<h:panelGrid columns="2">
<h:outputText value="Username"></h:outputText>
<h:inputText id="user" value="#{managedBeanInterface.nickWEB }" ></h:inputText>
<h:outputText value="Password"></h:outputText>
<h:inputSecret id="passwd" value="#{managedBeanInterface.passwdWEB }" ></h:inputSecret>
<h:commandButton id="send" value="Submid" action="#{managedBeanInterface.authUser }"></h:commandButton>
</h:panelGrid>
</h:form>
</f:view>
</body>
</html>
```

Danke für eure mühen im voraus

LG


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (8. Dez 2010)

Hey ho,

Ich hab nun noch mal was anderes Ausprobiert.

Wenn ich anstadt der Raute ein Dollar benutze (#{....} ---> ${...}), dann kommt zwar keine Exception mehr allerdings bleibt die JSP-Seite die Aufgerufen wird dann Blank... ich seh kein Objekt.. weder Input-Text noch Labels.

LG


----------



## KeineLust (13. Mrz 2011)

leer-Zeichen entfernen sonst kann die ValueExpression nicht richtig ausgewertet werden


```
"#{managedBeanInterface.nickWEB }" -> "#{managedBeanInterface.nickWEB}"
```

wenn leerzeichen dann


```
"#{managedBeanInterface.nickWEB} "
```


----------

